# Torem sides



## kingmjb (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Just finished 7 week cycle of a ph which I am now 3 weeks into my PCT.

Question is; I am having very bad sides to my SERM. I started the PCT with Torem at 90mg for day 1, I experienced rapid heart rate and also very dizzy. I continued to take the Torem but at 60mg, for 2 days and on the fourth day at 30mg. Again all the sides were present. Has any experienced these before?

I stopped the Torem for a week and resumed at 60mg for 10 days while also running DAA and Forma Stanzol at a low dose.

I had to stop again yesterday as I was concerned for my health with a resting HR around 110 beats.

I will try get clomid which may take 10 days but in the meantime, I am going to get bloods done and run a natty PCT with Forma Stanzol, and test boosters.

Can anyone offer any thing else that may help while I wait it out?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn dude... Go to manpower our sponsor for clomid. It'll take you 3 days max not 10.  Run that at 100/50/50/50 and don't touch that torem.

Also throw the forma stanzol in the trash.  Don't take supplements or advice from a meatball that looks like this


----------



## kingmjb (Feb 20, 2013)

OK ive stopped the torem, do I just stop the forma all at once? no rebound there?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 20, 2013)

not unless you have another AI.  


love the pic POB...lol


----------



## kingmjb (Feb 20, 2013)

Will follow your advice gym, keepin it low


----------

